# indica or sativa?



## BigBruce420 (Aug 1, 2006)

Probably a dumb question...how can you tell if a plant is indica or sativa? I have a 7 incher with 10 normal looking weed leaves.  It's the first plant I ever grew so I know nothing about how to tell what it is.  Also, should I be able to tell the sex at this point? It has been a month since I planted the seed and it's growing outdoors.  Right where the bottom few leaves branch out, there are really tiny leaf looking growths, I'm sure if they are just little leaves, or the beginning or male pods or if hairs will start to grow there or what, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## rockydog (Aug 1, 2006)

long thin fingers on leaves are generally Sativa
Tall plant is generally sativa
short fat dingers on leaves is generally Indica
Shorter shquattier plants are generally Indica
there is a page that describes all the differences in the 2 Phenos. I will post it if I can find it.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks Indica Dominant to me. shorter wider leaves. Thos "new" leaves are normal. Check out Sex. Ed. sticky at the top of Indoor growing section.


----------



## BigBruce420 (Aug 1, 2006)

ok, i've looked at a lot of pictures and i THIIIIINK it might be female, but i'll keep my fingers crossed until further confirmation.  I'm just curious, cuz I've heard male plants contain some THC as well...what part of the mail plant would you pick and smoke?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 2, 2006)

Male THC level is very minimal. Females are what your wanting.


----------

